# How often should a dog poop?



## tut078620 (Feb 5, 2009)

My three dogs used to poop 2-3, sometimes 4 times a day when they were on Science Diet.

I recently switched them to Wellness and now it is only 1-2 times a day. And they don't even go after they eat, sometimes it will be the next morning (I feed them dinner around 6 pm) or hours later their dinner. 

Their stool is a lot smaller, although they were given rice and chicken broth a couple of days ago due to the runs - I'm thinking from the food switch although I transitioned them for about 1.5 months. 

Is it normal for them to go this much lesser and is 1-2 times a day - it might even be just once a day?

My dogs are: Shih Tzu (4), Pomeranian (4), and Yorkie (12). The Yorkie might only be going once a day, but I think she was only going twice a day before the food switch.

Thanks.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

Poops are a result of food eaten. As a general rule the higher quality food, the less the dogs poop and the smaller the stools. I feed my dogs a raw diet and they poop most days but missing a day isn't a big deal. Their poops are unbelievably small.

Poops are the food that the dog ate that was undigested and not absorbed by the body. Cheaper foods are made of junk and are just not digested/absorbed.


----------

